# Spot Light for Boat



## Billyhcc

I am looking to buy a spot light / head light to mount on my boat for traveling the river at night. Wondering what other guys have and recomend.


----------



## Sponsy12

I mounted tractor headlights/floodlights to the outsides of the windshield on either side of my boat. Hardwired it to the battery with a switch by the console. they work really nice, can aim them wherever and provide a lot of light. Really cost eifficient too. Can send some pics if you like. 
According the GnF its not "legal" but I have the normal nav lights too but I am not running with not lights at night.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

My greatest concerns over the years with boat lighting has been current and amp draw and the longevity and reliability of the lamps. I found Off Road lights suck juice like a 454 Chevy big block and require just as much upkeep and maintenance over the long hall.

More than once I have found myself suddenly cursing into the night after turning the key on the boat only to hear..._*[email protected]#%%^^[email protected]#[email protected]%%[email protected]#%@%!!! * _

I have been waiting and watching for cost effective alternatives in the new generation Light Emitting Diode lighting to catch up to the mariners needs. With modern marine sonar/gps electronics placing higher demands on the battery's and the charging system one needs to offset this someplace, or in turn load more battery's in the boat further increasing cost and weight. I like the light and efficient option more.

Fortunately we are seeing a lot of very good options now in the $60 range and up in LED lighting systems that can help to solve this power management issue and also enhance our lighting performance. You can now light an average freshwater fishing vestal with LED-Spotlights and broad spectrum area lighting for $100 to $200.

**LED Lighting benefits**
1 - Low amp draw, less drain on batteries.
2 - Long life LED's with cool running lamps.
3 - High efficiency light penetration.
4 - More compact shock resistant lighting with less weight.

*Taco Flood Light. F38-5500*










*TACO's Marine LED Spot Light* will light up waters ahead with three, high-powered 3-watt LEDs providing *1,000,000 candlepower output or 4,474 lumens *of bright white light. Highly efficient, these low draw *( less than 1 amp) *hard-wired lights offer 100,000 hours of operation and won't drain batteries. *12-28V DC power *makes it ideal for boats of all sizes.

Designed for marine use, TACO's marine LED lights are waterproof to withstand salt spray and wash-downs, and vibration- and shock-resistant to stand-up to pounding wakes. The sleek design features a high-impact, UV-resistant white plastic housing with polycarbonate lens. Mounting is easy, choose from stainless steel mounting bracket model with adjustable angle, or clamp-on model that fits standard 3/4" & 1" I.P.S. pipe T-top rings (1-1/16" & 1-5/16" OD pipe).

*"Taco Deck Light" F38-3500 (Ideal to light the inside of the boat.)










TACO introduces the "LUMA" LED Deck Light*. LED lighting is highly efficient and unlike other light bulbs, LED's are vibration and shock-resistant. The LUMA Deck Light draws less than 1/4 Amps and operates on a standard 12V marine battery, The sleek low profile design features a high-impact, UV-resistant white plastic housing, polycarbonate lens and 30 LEDs for 100,000-hour operating life. Stainless Steel bracket with all stainless mounting hardware mounts easily and adjusts to the desired angle.

:thumb: :thumb: Great lights!


----------

